# October And YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Tomko, "Thanks" for the info. At a steady sales rate of 500 cars-per-month, GM's self-stated production number of 12,000 diesel Cruzes means a TWO YEAR run...or...it means that GM grossly _underestimated_ sales demand (by *half*).

Anybody ELSE think that GM Chrevrolet needs to (a) ADVERTISE the Diesel Cruze MORE, as well as, (b) make it AVAILABLE in ALL markets across USA, not just in a selected FEW locations?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Not sure what GM is planning for the Diesel. They have barely marketed it, did not offer manual transmission and did not offer a base trim model. Are they setting it up to fail?? I for one wanted leather and all the goodies but if you want to sell more you have to offer more. I really hope this isn't a two year and done situation but I am having a hard time trying to figure it out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, GM's current _"...take it or leave it..." _selection is *pathetic*, at best.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree with you all...the Cruze diesel would sell well for commercial customers who travel a lot. Or local delivery companies. I don't understand, either, why they don't have a manual windows, cruise control, AC, cloth seats car for that genre of buyers. I really wanted every option I could get but in my opinion, the lit door sills is a total waste of $505. Other than that, all other options are useful. Haven't heard much about people who bought the safety package for over $700, so I'm not sure about that value.

Ok, this is showing my age, but a wagon would be a great addition to the offerings.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

ParisTNDude said:


> Ok, this is showing my age, but a *wagon* would be a great addition to the offerings.


...see 3rd bullet down in this posting: GM Looks To Plug Holes In Its Model Lineup


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Having all the options is really why I bought a diesel. I priced out a 14 LTZ with everything and it was around the same price as a diesel so it was a no brainer for me. I got most of the main options on mine; sunroof, nav, fog lights, 2lt package, oil pan heater. I did not think the safety package was something for me so I chose nav instead. I am more worried on resale value because of GM's uncertainty with the diesel but I guess time will tell.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Darn it , dang , I was under the impression the idea of getting a Diesel was for longevity ..ie maximum mileage . 300.000 and up .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...see 3rd bullet down in this posting: GM Looks To Plug Holes In Its Model Lineup


I'm also a fan of the Wagon/Estate over the hatch rear end. How much more would that be if it was a made to order hatch vs making it and hoping it's not like the other cars that just sit on lots waiting for an out of state dealer to snag it. My dealer still has a few new 2012 models.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like I should have held off on this post lol http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/36505-october-ytd-cruze-diesel-sales.html

I knew you were tied up so I posted yesterday morning.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Looks like I should have held off on this post lol http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/36505-october-ytd-cruze-diesel-sales.html
> 
> I knew you were tied up so I posted yesterday morning.


Sorry brother for the repost; and, many thanks for getting it up for everyone ASAP. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

